# Ultra-Endurance events



## parfike (Feb 24, 2009)

I am an 18 year old female cyclist who lives in Australia and would love to do an ultra-endurance cycling event (simular to RAAM ect). Does anyone know of any events in Australia?


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't know about australia, but what kind of training have you done.

RAAM is a beast at your young age, do you have the miles in your legs?

Also costs some big bucks to do this as well. You should plan on at least $20K minumum in equipment and support. 

Also are you thinking about doing a solo RAAM or covering the distance with a team.


----------



## parfike (Feb 24, 2009)

heathb said:


> I don't know about australia, but what kind of training have you done.
> 
> RAAM is a beast at your young age, do you have the miles in your legs?
> 
> ...


I train a minimum 3 hours a day and usually do 2 6hour rides a week. Regarding RAAM i would love to do that in the next 10 years as a team. But i have a real passion for long-distance endurance cycling and just wanted to do some long-distance racing if theres any in Australia??


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Try Audax Australia.


----------



## afie (Sep 13, 2004)

For road riding in Australia there is really only long day or 24 hour races. Anything longer and you need a mtb for races that are self-supported (I am not a fan of RAAM because your performance is heavily influenced by your specific support, and because it is so expensive).

Bikepacking has some detail on rides in Tasmania and around the world. There are several long trails in Australia that have no record holders for full completion: Mundabiddi and Bicentennial trails come to mind. Kiwibrevet if NZ isnt too far and Tourdivide if you are willing to travel. Tourdivide cost me ~$1500 in airfares and ~$1500 for everything else when I did it in 2007 - I could not comprehend the cost and logistics involved in RAAM for what I would consider to be a less influential experience.


----------



## david c kelsey (Feb 17, 2004)

Start saving and getting sponsors now...it will take all of 20K and more. Good luck


----------



## Gremlin211 (Feb 11, 2008)

2010 Bicycle Endurance Training Rides:

1/16/10 108.5 miles 7 Hrs 57 minutes 13.6 mph
1/23/10 111.2 miles 8 Hrs 5 minutes 13.7 mph
3/06/10 120.5 miles 9 Hrs 7 minutes 13.2 mph
3/20/10 145 miles 10 Hrs 2 minutes 14.4 mph
3/27/10 157.8 miles 11 Hrs 10 minutes 14.1 mph
4/03/10 167.4 miles 11 Hrs 5 minutes 15.1 mph
4/10/10 171.7 miles 11 Hrs 30 minutes 14.9 mph
5/01/10 200.6 miles 13 Hrs 23 minutes 15.0 mph
5/08/10 227 miles 15 Hrs 16 minutes 14.9 mph
5/16/10 235.5 miles 15 Hrs 48 minutes 14.9 mph
5/29/10 217.6 miles 14 Hrs 25 minutes 15.2 mph
6/05/10 198.3 miles 12 Hrs 40 minutes 15.6 mph***
6/12/10 245.9 miles 16 Hrs 27 minutes 14.9 mph
6/19/10 251.5 miles 16 Hrs 53 minutes 14.8 mph
6/26/10 263.5 miles 17 Hrs 01 minutes 15.5 mph
7/03/10 280.2 miles 18 Hrs 52 minutes 14.8 mph
7/17/10 265.7 miles 17 Hrs 30 minutes 15.2 mph 
7/24/10 245.3 miles 17 Hrs 17 minutes 14.1 mph
8/07/10 257.4 miles 17 Hrs 4 minutes 15.1 mph
8/14/10 264.5 miles 18 Hrs 14 minutes 14.5 mph
8/21/10 250.7 miles 17 Hrs 15 minutes 14.5 mph
9/04/10 240.5 miles 16 Hrs 13 minutes 14.8 mph
9/11/10 243.2 miles 16 Hrs 39 minutes 14.7 mph
9/18/10 227.1 miles 15 Hrs 5 minutes 15.0 mph
10/2/10 228.8 miles 15 Hrs 41 minutes 14.6 mph
10/9/10 236.1 miles 16 Hrs 29 minutes 14.3 mph
10/16/10 213.6 miles 16 Hrs 10 minutes 13.2 mph
10/23/10 235.5 miles 16 Hrs 1 minute 14.7 mph
11/07/10 219.4 miles 16 Hrs 10 minutes 13.5 mph
11/20/10 205.5 miles 14 Hrs 44 minutes 13.9 mph


Total miles 6,535.5 miles over 30 weeks
Average miles per ride 217.9
Total hours in the saddle 437.44
Average riding time 14 Hrs 58 minutes
*** = DNF (did not finish)
Average miles per Double Century 239 miles
Average riding time per Double Century 16 Hrs 13 mins.
Last 18 rides I averaged 243 miles per ride
Last 18 rides I averaged 16 Hrs 25 minutes riding time


----------

